# ??? Si,bottom chart, color fish finder.????



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I fish rivers and lakes. I am thinking about getting rid of my $79 depth finder and getting a gps side image dual cone.....
I need some of your advice. Which one what model. 
also. How do you read the side image??. looking at the pics---It looks like being on a 90' bank.
ok, i need to go from 0-100 ft.or something close.
tks.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What you mean by side image?? Do you mean a split screen of gps and sonar, and if so which screen; gps or sonar?

If not can you elaborate a little further, and I'll see if I have an answer. As far as a chartplotter/sonar; I'd stay away from a 5 inch screen if you want to easily view a split screen, and go no smaller than a 7 inch screen.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Humminbird has some great side scan models.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have the humminbird 798si to bad I no longer have a boat to use it on Haha this is a screen shot I got at 3Mile bridge


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

On this image I have the side imaging set to read 125 ft to each side .
The black in the middle is actually the water under me its there to help show you
the contour of what is under you. So if i wanted to fish that rubble I would have to move about 100 ft to the right to be on top of it.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

On this image I have the side imaging set to read 125 ft to each side .
The black in the middle is actually the water under me its there to help show you
the contour of what is under you. So if i wanted to fish that rubble I would have to move about 100 ft to the right to be on top of it. 
Yes. this is the kind of info I am looking for. it has sonar. side image. and bottom chart. does this humming bird work for you at top speeds. say 30-50 mph.?? the two Humming birds I had( Cheeper ones) always got flaky at anything over an idle.
EDIT- also GPS


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

no side imaging works best at around 3 to 5 mph . the traditional sonar works ok it higher speeds but doesn't do as good as I want. you can add a y cable and install a in hull tansducer this would make the traditional sonar work at higher speeds but it does not help side imaging

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Droid X)

Ok. Thanks for the ideas. Im thinking 7" gps bottom. With side image. I have used both hummingbird and lowrance. Heard good things about the furuno


----------

